# Ayuda para eliminar hum



## ZedHqX4 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hola foreros!!! Pongo este tema aqui por tratarse de un pedalito, y de señales pequeñas de audios, tambien pense en ponerlo en fuentes de alimentacion, pero no creo que sea exactamente el lugar. Bueno procedo a plantearles mi problema.

Hace un tiempo arme un par de pedales fuzz, funcionaron perfecto y suenan muy bien, pero tienen el problema de que necesito usar fuentes reguladas para alimentarlos o meten un zumbido horrible de fondo. Aunque la solucion mas simple es usar siempre una fuente regulada, a veces no es posible y hay que usar un transformador comun y corriente de los que venden en casi cualquier lado.

Se me ocurre ponerle un capacitor de unos 220uf a 16v en el jack pero no creo que eso ayude mucho. Se que necesita un filtrado, pero no se me ocurre como hacerlo, he estado en google buscando algo pero no encuentro una solucion que no involucre cambiar la fuente o comprar un noise gate.

Tambien pense en poner un LM7809 pero dado que para que funcione como debe necesita ser alimentado con 12v minimo, y la idea es que se usen 9v a la entrada, pues no creo que sea la solucion correcta.

Por su ayuda les agradesco de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2013)

El 7809 ponelo en la fuente , no en el pedal


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Oct 17, 2013)

El problema es que no siempre se alimentaran con la misma fuente 

EDITO: Encontre este circuito en youtube, al rato lo pruebo, de momento lo dejo por aqui para ver su opinion


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 17, 2013)

te adjunto esta direccion, en ingles, y el autor de la pagina utiliza esta configuracion para la fuente, no lo he probado, saludos http://www.e-dan.co.uk/electronics/TDA2003.html


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2013)

Tenés que montar el filtro Π como este:





Ponele C= 2200uF (o más) y R=2.2Ω y con ese debería andar MUCHO mejor... pero claro... no hace maravillas si el diseño de la alimentación de los pedales no es nada bueno, lo cual parece ser el caso...

PD: Los valores del circuito que has puesto son cualquier verdura, y vas a terminar con mucha menos tensión de alimentación ... pero sin nada de ripple


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Oct 17, 2013)

Este es el circuito que use en el pedal, solo en vez de bateria uso transformador, como dije, con fuente regulada funciona perfecto, pero con uno de estos, hace ruido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2013)

Y que querés..... es una fuente CC de muy bajo costo y de menores prestaciones, así que no hay mucho que esperar de ella y el circuito del fuzz es 100% sensible al ripple de la alimentación, así que esa combinación no es una buena idea a menos que se haga algo para mejorar la calidad de la CC que sale.
Ponele el filtro que te indiqué con los valores que te digo y ahí podemos empezar a conversar....


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Oct 17, 2013)

Perfecto eso hare, gracias


----------

